# two guys one hoo



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Capt. McMillen and first mate terpdoc set out to sea early- still dark outside in search of the hoo. The sea beast had eluded the vessel after he was lost portside 1 year ago and there was much anticipation. “I’ll be back,” said the Capt. 
Fast forward to present day: Alas only a blind strike and some beering after 5 hours of toiling, trolling, sea spray and then… something magical happened… the sea creature showed itself not taking after the first strike. He was hungry and came back for another look and he was stung. It was his day to die in the hands of the Capt and his first mate. RIP dear friend.
“I told you I’d be back”
-M. McMillen
To note, we also caught a bonus mahi in the creature’s stomach.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That a nice Wahoo for sure! Great post and pics.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to wahoo! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stud Hoo! What'd she weigh?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's sure nuff a big'un.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Yessir!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dam!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy Sashimi !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Whooooaaaaaaa what a hooter!!!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work guys


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you care to share what he bit ?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang that's a stud how much did it weigh what area did you pick him up at?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful HOO That's a tourney winner most days. The art or trolling five hours of boredom then WHAM and all is good.:thumbup:


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

That, my friend, is a BEAST!!!!!!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Depth?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
Whyme


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

nice one, the fish i still havent scratched off of my list.


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Would this be considered a double hookup??


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome fish!!! congrats!


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

One knockdown like that makes the whole day worth it. Congrats!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nice*

Nice Hoo for sure:thumbup:


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Stud Hoo for sure, congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! Congrats on that bruiser Ono! Great job! Hanapa'a!!


----------

